# Need advice - Hav #2 ??



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

O.k..... I've been offered a Hav pup to add to our household. We have Ricky, as most of you already know, who is 7 1/2 mths. This new pup is 7 mths. old, born 2 weeks after Ricky was.

Hubby was away all week in Orlando, on business so I only got a chance to talk to him about it a couple of hrs. ago. Tonight, we'll be discussing it at length. 

I had a lot of questions answered by the owner and am sure this little guy would be a perfect match for our family. My concern is my health and that's why I thought I'd ask members here what they would do.

As much as I know it would "help" having a 2nd dog, allowing Ricky to actually play without me so much during the day when everyone's out of the house exc. me, I also realize that there still is more work with every new pet that comes in. Yes, it's double the costs in everything too.... so that is something we need to think about.

I have a herniated disk in my lower back and sciatica so painful that w/o my meds. I'd be living a nightmare. As it is, I've spent the past two months in extreme pain with only this past week being o.k. and mostly tolerable - new meds are finally kicking in. In the meantime, I keep going to physio and chiro and do some breathing excercises at home. I am thinking it's nuts to want another pet when I'm not sure about how my days are going to be!  

On the other hand, Ricky is so bored some days that he's becoming a bit of a 'pest'. I know he is an active one, he loves to run around and goes in and out on the back deck at least 30x/day. He'd love to go for walks all day long, but I can't do that, so I play fetch with him ad infinitum and get him to run up and down stairs, down hallways and the like so he gets some exercise. It would help ME having a 2nd puppy, I think, as it would help keep Ricky busy.

For those of you that have more than one - and I KNOW you all think it's really great to have more than one - I would REALLY like to know the truth about the amt. of work involved. Is it unrealistic for me to think I can do this?

BTW, the other puppy, is sooooooo cute! heeeheee


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

I think it would be dangerous for you. All the laughing might do more damage.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

My point EXACTLY !!! It just wouldn't do...... nope, not at all.....


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

I don't have 2 but I would like to make one point.....I had horrible back problems for 2 years - put off surgery - did the epiderals blah blah...the only thing to get my life back was Yoga - I truly think it saved me - just thought you would like to know....I had to start out slow - but it was amazing after a few months the diff....I could actually sit without pain..

Thoughts are with you,

Olliesmom


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Marj,
I have ulcerative colitis wich has been very active for about 6 mos. So when hubby got me Hav #2, I didn't know if I should hug him or shoot him. I was just too tired all the time and not eating, just really drained physically. But now I think it actually helped somewhat, because Kodi had someone to play with, besides me. It took alot of the demand off me. If you can get past the potty training, and hopefully the new puppy is trained, then it should be a snap. 

I also have 3 cats, I am a hobby orchid grower, and own my own business, so I am pretty busy. But I wouldn't trade these Havs for anything. I already asked hubyy when we can get a 3rd


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Hi 
I agree with Tom . it might do you some good because when you laugh and smile . Trust me on this you will as soon as you see them together - it will increase your endorphins and help with the pain .
There is more work - no doubt about it but if you have to get out a dish for one why not one for two .
I have only had Ahnold for a little over a week and he is older so we are still in a period of adjustment . These dogs are younger and I bet they bond to each other immediately .


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Marj, As you all know, I have 3 Havanese all within 4 years of each other. They were the best thing I ever did?? I do not have the back issues but when Logan came to us Jan 1st this year (at 9 weeks old) I was recovering from bunion surgery in December. I am still in a boot but I would not trade the extra work for anything. The only thing I would recommend for you is that the new dog is potty trained. I am not sure that is something you want to be doing when in such pain. The 2nd pup will certainly keep Ricky busy so you are not up and down as much with him. They will wear each other out so they sleep more, give you more time to rest. 
But only you and your hubby can decide. Yes it would be double vet bills, double grooming bills, double food bills. But well worth it for us!!! Let us all know!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Marj,
I don't have 2 havanese,but I do have 1 and a sheltie and a cat.My husband didn't want a second dog,but it has been really nice.I think you and your husband need to agree(it's easier,trust me).I find it not much different then having 1 dog,except for the grooming and the "in and out"of the house.They are now starting to go at the same time though now.Best of luck! 
Julie
Remember twice the love too!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Tom King said:


> I think it would be dangerous for you. All the laughing might do more damage.


ROTFLOL!!! Where is a rolling smiley face when you need one.

I think your Hav and you are going to love having another Hav to play with. I have three dogs all young and they are a blast to watch. They really entertain each other.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Hi Marj,
I think if you feel comfortable with the cost of a second dog, the pay off in a sibling would be tremendous for you all. If the housetraining isn't an issue, or once it isn't, I don't think the work will amount to much more at all. 
I have lupus and don't always have the energy or strength to play with Cooper the way he wants to play, but with Lily around, they can play, play, play! I wish I could get a third.
Just my opinion, but I think if you can do it financially, you won't be sorry getting a second Hav 

Beverly


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Just my 2 cents. Do what feels right for your family. I would love to have a second Hav. This is the first time I have only had one dog. I think Sam would benefit having a friend. The cats don't like the way he plays. LOL Good luck, I'm sure you will do the right thing for your family.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Wow - lots of great feedback! Thank you! 

I haven't had a chance to discuss everything with hubby yet, but when I mentioned the possiblity, he said "I'm not saying 'no' " ! So..... tomorrow we plan on putting it all out on the table to see if it's a good choice for us. At this point, I'm going to be trying to convince him because I do agree with you all saying just how much happier it will make us (me). I think Ricky would have a blast with another pup, esp. another male the same age! Seeing how bored he was today, yet again, has convinced me of that.

BTW, yes, he's already house-trained which is a HUGE plus cuz I just can't imagine starting again with a teeny tiny baby. It took a lot out of me doing it with Ricky, but the family all pitched in and by 6 mths., he was completely potty trained. IF we get this little boy, I'm fully expecting some accidents now and then until he's made the adjustment but that's fine. I am very o.k. with that.

I can't wait to see what Ralph says now! Maybe I should go wake him up so we can chat!!  Nah, I'll be good.... we'll wait until tomorrow.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Beverly and Debbie.... looks like we're all on here at the same time! lol 

Thanks for your input. 

I want to be the type of person that is in good enough shape to have another dog, so I'm focusing on that to get me through this rough patch. It's been an ongoing thing for almost two years now with lots of downs, but some ups. We made the decision to get Ricky because I was finally doing very well and felt able to raise a pup. It worked just fine and though these past two months have been challenging, I'm seeing a light at the end of the tunnel. 

I think not having to constantly think about Ricky's activities all day long, though he really is a great pup and not a huge problem, will be a relief to me and well worth making the adjustment and the extra expenses. At least, that's MY take on it! 

Thank you, Olliesmom, for your advice! I'm doing some Pilates with my physio at my appts. with her... very slowly starting to and it seems to help.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Marj, Just so you know, when the hubby says "well I'm not saying no.." it means YES!! Mine strung me a long for my last two, saying that for about 2 weeks until he said yes. I knew he was going to say yes, but he had to dance his little dance, and make it look like it was his big idea. Good luck & keep us updated. 
Laurie


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Marj, I know what you mean about the sciatica thing. In 1998, I was hit by a car while crossing the street. One of the lingering problems is L4 and L5 discs. I get sciatica down both legs, but the right one is the worst. Pilates is a great help, because every movement helps to strengthen the core muscles. Hope you are doing better!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Marj, last night I was going to write and play devils advocate...but my computer froze up before I could post-- and today I read that the new pup is already house-trained. which is a definite plus. Having just added a 2nd pup I can say Cash has made Jasper a totally new dog. They romp and roll and play all day long. And in between the constant keeping an eye on Cash to "do his Biz" in the right place- I see glimmers or how, once he is older this will actually make it easier and better for all of us. 

But I do have to say-- it is two dogs to feed (and make sure they are eating and not each others) two dogs to take to the vet- two dogs to groom- two dogs to grab things they shouldn't have out of their mouths- two dogs to walk, to get in the car. Two crates in the bedroom (if you let them sleep with you) And it does feel like two occupy at lot more time right now. But Cash is still a little boy.

But all that being said. They are a blast. And Jasper is definetly happier having a pal. 

My husband had disk and sciatic problems 2 years ago and it really laid him up-- what finallyworked for him was accupunture (and he was not a believer) it was his last straw. I went with him and it felt like voodoo-- but this japanese woman said to him - "you will feel 20% better after this session- it will take 5 sessions" he woke up the the next morning and he said you know it may be 25% better. went 5 times and was pretty much better. He get's a twinge now and then and if it get's bad enough he goes back to her.
May be worth a try Marj.

Good luck on your new boy.... I agree, your hubby would have said NO.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Hi 
I have just had Ahnold for a little over a week do I am no expert but my vet recommended a second dog for Cosmo and I feel she was right on .
Cosmo definetly relaxed once he met someone of his own kind who spoke the same language and walked the walk . We have no problem with car sickness now. 
They are so much fun especially when they can run full out and just be pals ..
As to feeding I fed one on one side of the room the other gets fed on the other side . I watch them and so far they are so busy eating they do not try to intrude and have a taste of the other guys .. 
Once they are done I pick up the food bowls so there are No fights as my Mom used to say . Water is available at all times .
I also want to say - all good advice on the back issue as well . My husband has a bad back - he does 15 minutes of gentle stretching every morning just to get on with his day .
Everything recommended here he has done - he does Pilates with the reformer . He does it on his own now but he had a trainer and physio before this . He had acupuuncture also and physio. He has also had the Tenza machinne - it works for some people for others not so much .
It all depends one the etiliogy or cause - muscular , injury arthritis ,compressed discs , debris . Not to mention referred pain .
He also says walking is the best -once you are over the acute stage .
I know everyones case is different so you have to do with what works best for you .
A friend of ours had surgery and she had bone spurs removed . Before she made the decision she was on serious drugs and we were all worried about her . Good news is that she found the right Doctor and he did a great job and she is now off the drugs .. it has been a slow recovery but she is coming back and she is more like her old self .. 
As to your husband he sounds like a great guy .. it was nice you let him have a sleep ..
Good luck and keep positive thoughts .. Hopefully you will feel better soon ..


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

*OMG !!!! * It's a big YES from hubby !!!! I'm sooooooooooo excited!!!!!   

I just wrote the owner and we'll be ironing out the details soon. We probably won't be able to pick him up for another 3 weeks. They are a good 4 hr. drive from us and Ralph has been so busy with work, as well as having to go out of town yet again soon.

I want to thank EVERYONE for all of your input as it made me feel really good about this decision, more sure. It's funny... Ralph didn't even flinch! He said "sure, I'm all for it" just like that. Imagine that!  

Once she replies and confirms that we'll be doing this, I'll put up some pics of him.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Congratulations Marj, How exciting for you.


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Oh Marj that is wonderful!!!!!!!!!   I am so happy for you. Make sure you keep us posted on the new little one. I think it is official. You have the potato chip syndrome....... Just can't have one. Best wishes. LOL


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Marj
Congratulations!!   You won't regret it. Just wait until you watch them play together. It is so much fun. Mine wrestle and play tug of war all day.
(My husband is Ralph also, and so is my son. Ralphs are good people  )


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Yes, they are great people! 

It looks like we'll be picking the pup up around March 23rd. Hubby is terribly busy until then and the owner doesn't mind one bit, so it works for all of us. If it were me, I'd be getting him tomorrow! 

His name is Hector and he's from Hungary. I'm going to try changing his name and hope it works and will stick. I'm not crazy about the name Hector just because I find it doesn't roll of the tongue so well.  Guess we'll see how things go.

I can't wait!!!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Marj, so excited- tell us all about hector, what color? what kinda coat? what' s his personality like? since you have a Ricky, maybe name him Fred? or Dezi?
or Luke (kind of like lucy) 

WAITING WILL BE HARD!!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I'll try to get some pics of Hector into the gallery today. He's 7 mths. old and black, with quite a bit of tan/sable on his chin, down his chest and on his 4 paws. He's smaller than Ricky - about 8 lbs, whereas Ricky is 14. He comes from Hungary, brought over by the owner/breeder's son so that she could use him to breed with her two females. He's not 100% "perfect" for breeding though, so they decided to find him a home as a pet. I found out through a mutual aquaintance on a Hav. list who sugg'd I look into it seeing as I'd mentioned maybe getting another Hav one day. It just happened a lot sooner than I thought it would!! lol

He is used to other dogs and cats, so that's great. He pees on paper sometimes in the house, but often goes outdoors too. He's never been crate-trained so we'll have to see how that will work out here. I'm thinking we'll feed him in a crate and get him used to one, just as we did with Ricky when he was a baby. There will be adjustments for all of us I'm sure, but that's o.k. I'm easy!  

FRED! That's the name hubby and I were looking for last night!!! I was lying in bed and thought "how cute if we named him after the neighbors on I Love Lucy." We just couldnt' remember it though! LOL Hmmmmm....... nope, can't call him Fred.  Ralph's employee is named Fred and I have a cousin Fred.... dunno..... sounds a little too 'human' for us, I think. Hmmmm.... maybe Freddie....! Something to think about. Gosh, LOTS to think about! 

He's in Ontario, a good 4 hr. drive from us, but they offered to meet us halfway so that will help. Our mutual acquaintance has been over to there place a few times, since they're helping them with their breeding, so I completely trust that they are good people. I've seen pictures and we are quite happy with everything so far. 

O.k.......... enough gabbing - time to get some pics up!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Hi Marj: Just looking at the pictures, he is soo cute.  He has that "what can I get into next" look. What about the name "Tory" ? or you may be liberal.LOL


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Yeah ! 
Super News Congratrulations !!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Oh, Marj
He is so adorable. His eyes have a wise look about them. He has a beautiful coat also. Good luck!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Marj,

Congrats on your soon to be new puppy. He is sooooo cute!!! I bet you can't wait to bring him home.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

dboudreau said:


> Hi Marj: Just looking at the pictures, he is soo cute.  He has that "what can I get into next" look. What about the name "Tory" ? or you may be liberal.LOL


LOL  
We've been talking about names with the kids and so far, nothing that most of us like. We also like it to be a name that can be said just as easily in French, since we're a bilingual family with lots of French relatives and friends.

Aren't those great pictures? I'm so happy I got those from his owner!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

marj, he's adorable.  almost as cute as ricky


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Marj, congrats on your new puppy!! That is such exciting news


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Marj, YAY!!! I am so happy that you decided yes. He is such a cutie pie!! yOu will be sooo happy. I have been without a computer all weekend so I only just got the good news. Keep us posted!!
Laurie


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Thank you so much, everyone! This is a wonderful place for sharing good news as well as asking all those inevitable questions we newbies get. It's great, too, for venting and giving and receiving helpful advice - I love it! 

I'm counting down the days already.... sigh... the cats have no idea what's going to hit them!  

He's not crate-trained, but if I can get my hands on my friend's mom's crate (or we'll just buy one), then we'll train him to at least enjoy being in the crate for naps and maybe night-time sleeps. We'll start like we did when Ricky was a tiny pup and leave a bit of food in there for him. He'll soon learn it's a nice little 'den' for him.

I'm not sure how we'll do the 'indoor pee on paper' thing, but I think that because he really loves the outdoors, he just might follow Ricky out there for a pee now and then. 

Anyway, I'm not worried one bit. This is nothing like when we first had Ricky! OMG, that was like having your first-born - you don't really know what to do, you worry more, shop for all the right things, wonder if you're messing up, etc.... Funny, but I have tons more confidence now and we've only been dog owners for less than 6 months! lol This will be fun!


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

20/20 hindsight is great isn't it? I have had Oreo for only 7 weeks and I already know what to change. I think I hit the panick button too soon  
Marj adding any puppy is so exciting, and I am really happy for you


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Marj, How many days is it now till "#2 " arrives. Six?


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Hmmm..... is it really 6 days?? I wasn't counting...... 
*
HA!! *

When will this weekend get here already??!  On Sunday, we drive 2 1/4 hrs. to pick up our new boy. I'll be making sure hubby drives just a tad over the speed limit. hehehe


----------



## JodiM (Dec 28, 2006)

That's so exciting Marj! 

Off to check out the pics.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Yay Marj that is so exciting!! I remember that I was losing sleep because of the excitement - I felt just like a kid again


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Yup, pretty excited here too! Paige, we are getting an older pup at 7 1/2 mths. He's 2 weeks younger than Ricky so they're very close in age. I have some pics up in the gallery somewhere. Those were the ones sent to me by his owner.

We also had just over 4 hrs. each way to drive, but the owners graciously offered to meet us halfway which we accepted. I know them through a mutual aquaintance and know they are good people. There is no real reason for us to 'check out' their home and space. 

They have two female Havs the same age as well as 2 bigger breeds and they are getting ready to do the Cdn. show circuit when the weather warms up a bit. They wanted to breed their girls with this boy (he and his sister are from Hungary) but he's not quite 100% confirmation quality so she was looking for a pet home and will have to get another boy sometime in the next year. 

I got more details about 'hector' (whom we are renaming). He flew in from Hungary with his sis, Phoebe, at 9 weeks of age. There was a female onsite as well, same age more or less. I am feeling very sad for him, for the owners and the girls, although I know the girls will get busy and not miss him too much. He's been at this place since last Oct., so I can only imagine how tough it is for them to have to find a new home for him. We will do our best to keep him happy and busy and will keep tabs with the owners so they can be reassured he's o.k. It's going to be tough taking him on Sunday, I think.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

...... but not so tough that I'd be changing my mind!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I hope your new pup keeps his red too, Paige! I LOVE reds in a Hav, browns too. Please have some pics for us as soon as you can - I know my camera's batteries will no doubt die on me more than once come Sunday! lol

It's true that the new guy (no, no official name yet!) is mostly trained, but does use papers in the house. We've never had papers so we'll likely be working on getting him to go outdoors all the time. He loves being outside though, so won't be a huge issue, I don't think. He's also not crate-trained, but I have no fears of teaching him to like a crate, his own den where he'll get treats and toys and will learn to want to go in there. Ricky has his which might be a good teaching tool too. 

The first few days will be interesting and I know I will be much busier because I'll be watching him for that squat and rush him outside, but that's o.k........ still much easier on me than a brand new baby. It was physically tough for me with Ricky and if I had to do it again, it wouldn't be for another long while. This works out perfectly for all of us! 

Any name picked out for your little one yet? Or did you post about all this somewhere else? I'm a little behind...... lol


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Well Paige, good luck tomorrow!! Let us know once you have a minute as to how things went o.k.? I can't wait to hear how your others will react to the new baby.

I'm heading to bed finally. We'll leave around 9 or so tomorrow, so that's not too early. Should be home by 4 or 5. 

Bye for now!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

can't wait to see your new babies Marj and Paige.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I have pics posted in the gallery. Sammy arrived in his new home at 3:30 yest. ,after we picked him up in Ontario. He got sick 4 times before we made it home, poor guy.  

Ricky came outside to greet him and we could really see just how much smaller Sammy was compared to him! OMG!  lol

I'm going to go lie down now, just very tired this morning, but wanted to say that the night went well. Sammy, who has never slept in a crate before, spent from 10:30 until 6 this morning in his own crate and never once whimpered! I should know.... I was only half asleep for most of the night!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Paige and Marj:
good luck with your new puppies.they are both adorable!


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Congratulations Marj on your Sammy  That is wonderul news!!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

Congratulations to both the new mommies!


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Oh yes, Paige congratulations, sorry I am trying to catch up on all the great news - I was away for a weekend with hubby


----------



## Olliesmom (Sep 29, 2006)

I am jealous of all the 2nd babies...congrates to all the new moms and dads!!!

Olliesmom


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Marj and Paige, 

Congrats, post lots of pictures.   I'm jeolous too.


----------



## jolynn (Dec 26, 2006)

Marj and Paige,

Congrats!!! That is so cool 
I have Hav fever, too. I'm talking to a breeder ( a good breeder ), and there is a litter due on Easter, and if everything goes okay, Skiver might be getting a brother 
Keep your fingers crossed! Of course, DH warned me, "you know, this means no more dogs for a while". LOL. Yup, just 2 per year!  

We still want to go visit the breeder after the pups are born, he's a little closer, I want to check things out. (I've learned so much here!) And I'm sure he wants to check US out 

Anyway, congrats on the new ones, post lots of pics!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Paige and Marj,

Glad to hear that everything is going well and the babies are adjusting. 
We want more pics!!


----------

